
Google's A.I. has nearly twice the IQ of Siri, study say - doener
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/02/google-ai-has-almost-twice-the-iq-of-siri-says-study.html
======
adgasf
What a dumb title.

~~~
tooltalk
the full title of the article is "Google's A.I. has nearly twice the IQ of
Siri, study says — but a six-year-old child is smarter than both."

